# [SOLVED] RaLink RT3090 Wireless issues

## MrStill

I am having issues getting my wireless card working. I am attempting to connect through KDEs Network manager; but the wireless interface is not available. This is a clean install using the 3.0.6 kernel. Here is some information to help in diagnosis.

```

joseph@joseph-desktop:~$ rc-status                

Runlevel: default

 cupsd                                     

 vixie-cron                                 

 sshd                                       

 netmount                                 

 NetworkManager                       

 udev-postmount                        

 xdm                                        

 local                                       

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 bluetooth                                

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                       

 dbus                                       

 xdm-setup                               

```

All of the above have started.

```

joseph@joseph-desktojoseph@joseph-desktop:~$ sudo lspci

Password: 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge Alternate

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]

02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

```

```

joseph@joseph-desktop:~$ iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any                                                                                                                                                                                          

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm                                                                                                                                                            

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off                                                                                                                                                                   

          Encryption key:off                                                                                                                                                                                                     

          Power Management:off                                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

sit0      no wireless extensions.    

```

```

joseph@joseph-desktop:~$ ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 78:ac:c0:9d:f2:39  

          inet addr:192.168.1.148  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::7aac:c0ff:fe9d:f239/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:590 (590.0 B)  TX bytes:1061 (1.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:42 Base address:0x6000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:400 (400.0 B)  TX bytes:400 (400.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 1c:65:9d:c8:84:fe  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

Any advise on how to fix this problem would be nice. If I can provide any extra information, please let me know.Last edited by MrStill on Fri Dec 30, 2011 12:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

Did you install the linux-firmware package?

----------

## MrStill

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Did you install the linux-firmware package?

 

Wow! I feel stupid for missing that!

----------

